
Flippy–World’s First Autonomous Robotic Kitchen Asst–Cooks Burgers at CaliBurger - bookofjoe
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20180305005300/en/Flippy-World%E2%80%99s-Autonomous-Robotic-Kitchen-Assistant-Cooks
======
edmanet
There goes my retirement plan. :/

